# Oracle Client For Mac



## MS047 (Oct 2, 2004)

hey guys,
 complete newbie here. does oracle have a client (9i) for macs? is the process for installation similar to that for windows? thanks


----------



## symphonix (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, there is an Oracle client for MacOSX.
Quote: The certification of our E-Business Suite for the Macintosh proves that Apple and Oracle products work together seamlessly, said Oracle Chairman and CEO Larry Ellison. Every application we make works with the Mac today. 

Here's the 10g database client:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/networking_security/oracle10gdatabase.html

This might be useful too:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/development_tools/installgen.html

I'm not sure about 9i or 11i, though.


----------

